# How do you reduce water flow on an HOB biowheel filter



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

I currently have a HOB biowheel filter that was used for my old 40 gallon tank. If I remember, this filter actually was good for a tanks as big as 50 gallons. I'm currently using this filter on my 20 gallon tall, and my plants (elodea, DHG, water wisteria and jungle val) and fish (guppies and peppered corys) don't have an issue with it. The current flows directly from the middle of the tank, and the fish do get pushed down when they swim across the tank.

I just recently bought some frogbit, and I'm thinking the current will be too strong to keep the floaters alive. I'm thinking that stuffing extra filter floss into the filter will reduce the current somewhat, but I'm looking for other ideas. I'm also planning on using some airline tubing and suction cups to prevent floaters from getting stuck behind the filter, and I think this, too, will reduce the flow somewhat. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

other than the hoop you'll be putting in to fence the floaters away, you could always reduce the intake by putting a fine grain prefilter sponge on the intake tube. not sure if that's a good idea in the long run though, since it'll put strain on your motor.

you can also raise the water level so it's right below the HOB's outflow lip. if there's no drop, there's less surface penetration. you can also glue a mesh screen or plate to the lip to disperse the flow as it's coming out, or even plant some plants in there!


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

You could also plant the spillway with some moss


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

I use bio-wheel filters as well. On my 10 gallon tank I have a Penguin 150 which is a little stong for a small tank with shrimp. I used the plastic crafting/sewing mesh to break up and slow down the outflow. I cut a rectangle big enough to cover the entire water outflow area. I drilled 2 holes, 1 on each side of the "lip" that hangs down into the water to direct the water out and away from filter. Then I used 2 stainless steel screws to attach the mesh to the "lip". I hope that is not too confusing. 

I have also seen ppl use plastic water bottle and other methods to baffle the outflow. You could also have a sponge installed into the outflow area. Hope this helps.


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jahn said:


> other than the hoop you'll be putting in to fence the floaters away, you could always reduce the intake by putting a fine grain prefilter sponge on the intake tube. not sure if that's a good idea in the long run though, since it'll put strain on your motor.
> 
> you can also raise the water level so it's right below the HOB's outflow lip. if there's no drop, there's less surface penetration. you can also glue a mesh screen or plate to the lip to disperse the flow as it's coming out, or even plant some plants in there!


My water level is about as high as it can go right now. I had a very small waterfall up until this past weekend, but when I did my water change, I made sure to raise the water level as high as possible. That definitely helped to slow down the current.

I like the look of those plants in the filter. What did you put in there?


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

Dolfan said:


> I use bio-wheel filters as well. On my 10 gallon tank I have a Penguin 150 which is a little stong for a small tank with shrimp. I used the plastic crafting/sewing mesh to break up and slow down the outflow. I cut a rectangle big enough to cover the entire water outflow area. I drilled 2 holes, 1 on each side of the "lip" that hangs down into the water to direct the water out and away from filter. Then I used 2 stainless steel screws to attach the mesh to the "lip". I hope that is not too confusing.
> 
> I have also seen ppl use plastic water bottle and other methods to baffle the outflow. You could also have a sponge installed into the outflow area. Hope this helps.


Thanks. It helps a lot.

I just looked up the plastic bottle method, and I think that's going to work for me.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh that's not mine, if you search for HOB ripariums you will find the thread on it!


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jahn said:


> Oh that's not mine, if you search for HOB ripariums you will find the thread on it!


Thanks!


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

I went ahead and used the plastic bottle method to baffle my filter outflow. It works nicely, but the real test will come when I get my frogbit.


----------

